# Cozy Cave by Dr Foster & Smith



## Cleveland2LA

Does anyone have a Cozy Cave for their adult Vizsla? Trying to find the correct size. The XL looks HUGE, but is the Large big enough. We have a 7 month old male that is about 45-50 lbs now who just spent a week with someone who had two and instead of curling up in their bed, he LOOOOOVED this bed AND they didn't have to cover him. WIN, WIN. Here is the link to the site.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=20938

Thanks in advance for any information!


----------



## mswhipple

Although I don't have one for my boy, Willie, the Cozy Cave looks like it would be a hit! Sort of similar to the dog sleeping bags that RBD has posted about before. I guess if I were thinking about buying one, I would go with the XL. Your pup isn't done growing yet. My boy is 70 lbs. at six years old. The way I see it, a Cozy cave that's a little bit too big wouldn't really be a problem, but if it's a little bit too small, it WOULD be.


----------



## Cleveland2LA

For those of you that have waiting to buy your cozy cave and get your puppy out of your bed, they are now 33% off at http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=20938


----------



## Oquirrh the V

You must get the sale alert!  I've been waiting for them to go on sale too. I have a couple friends with V's that have them. For their females ranging 40-50 lbs they bought the Large. For their males ranging 50-60 lbs they bought the XLarge. Hope that helps you choose.


----------



## hotmischief

They look really cozy, don't know about the dog - I wouldn't mind a cozy cave


----------



## RubyRoo

I just ordered one. Ruby drives me crazy wanting to get under the covers. I got the large in Khaki since she is a petite girl. I will post pics once I get it.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM

Don't have the Cozy Cave Bed for Ziva but I did order the fleece dog sleeping bag that RBD posted about and Ziva loves it... and I was amazed at the quality/heaviness of the bag. Everyone that comes in and sees it wants one too.... not for their dogs but for themselves! HA  When it arrived we took it out of the box and Ziva got in it and didn't come out for an hour and a half!


----------



## RubyRoo

Ruby's cozy cave showed up today. Looks like a hit!


----------



## Mileysmom

I must get two  One for me and one for Miley.

Cozy Cave that's one hit name..and looks like Ruby really loves it.


----------



## adrino

That looks fab! And Ruby loves it by the look of it! 
I checked it but they don't ship to the UK. :-\


----------



## ZDOGSMOM

Looks as if Ruby has given it a 2 paws up approval.... not sure about the kitty though! ha Might have to order a cozy cave for Ziva as Izzy has now taken over Ziva's fleece sleeping bag! I brought her home from the breeder in that yesterday and she has now staked claim to it.... so a cozy cave next might just be the ticket.


----------



## adrino

I can't believe it! Just found a company that sells it in the UK for £200-270!!!! Exactly the same product. 
Robbing b*....!


----------



## WireyV

I'd been looking at a similar bed my local pet store sells but it is over $150...

I have a US forwarding address I could use but was wondering how big the packaging is? Do they roll up the beds for economical shipping or do they need to stay flat to keep their shape?


----------



## adrino

I think I found another seller on eBay for fraction of that expensive one. This one sells it for £81 which is a lot cheaper! 

I think they don't flat pack it so it must be a big package.


----------



## RubyRoo

It was rolled up in a box. I will take a pic of the box and post it tomorrow so you can see the size. 

I bought the large bed. XL would be too big. It has lots of stuffing in it to make it fluffy. I took some out as it was too much.


----------



## adrino

Thanks for that Rubyroo, I'll consult with my other half if we could get one for Elza. How big is your girl? Elza is quite small, only about 17 kg. Wonder which size would be good for her...


----------



## RubyRoo

Adrino - Ruby is a small girl at 41 lbs at 2 yrs old so the large it plenty big for her. 

Ruby didn't go in the bed last night and she did hide her rawhide in it. Silly girl. It has been really warm here in Florida so once it cools off again I think she will be in it more. 

Here is the pic of the box the bed came in


----------



## GoolsbyMD

I think Zoe would love this. She is always pawing at me to let her under the blankets. She is a pretty big girl weighing in at 55lbs at 12 months. She can't get enough running to wear her out.


----------



## RubyRoo

It's a little chilly here in Florida. Of course nothing like you northerners have been dealing with.

Ruby loves her bed. She prefers it over going under covers. She even goes in it and it is in a different room. I can't even remember the last time she stayed in a different room without us. 

Highly recommend it.


----------



## Cleveland2LA

Hi everyone:

Well we got the XL for our boy and its a hit! He jumps right in at bed time. I did want to mention to everyone that when it came, it was made by the company Snoozer, that I noticed was sold everywhere on the internet including Amazon, so perhaps you guys in the UK can find an international shipper. Happy shopping!


----------



## KB87

The Cozy Cave beds are on sale again online at Dr Foster & Smith.

I'm considering buying one for our boy despite the fact that the brat just got a Serta memory foam couch-bed last week which he doesn't seem to be crazy about.  (I'm ready to sleep on the **** thing myself it's so comfy!)


----------



## MilesMom

Thanks for telling us!!! I have been wanting to get Miles one! Still debating what size. He is 50 pounds on a full stomach.


----------



## FLgatorgirl

After reading this thread a few months ago, we bought one when they were on sale last time. Ellie loves to go under covers, so she loves the cozy cave. She sometimes runs in there all silly and wrestles around with it before she settles down, but she really likes to sleep in it.


----------

